

Apple sales soar to capture 14% of US PC retail sales - edw519
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1520

======
sadiq
I wonder where the tipping point comes in?

That is, the point where there's a substantial enough non-Windows marketshare
that ISVs can't go with Microsoft's proprietary development solutions and
practises due to the need to go cross-platform or neglect a large chunk of the
market.

Once you hit that point, the value of Windows (that is, it's ecosystem) starts
to plummet.

Any other ideas for what could happen?

edit: I guess we've already seen the effect of the second paragraph in the
proliferation of web-based applications.

~~~
tx
Hm... they say Apple now captures 25% of all revenue from PC sales, I wonder
if that includes corporate sales. Because if it does, it means that Apple
currently holds _over half_ of new home/personal PC sales.

~~~
run4yourlives
No, it doesn't. For most corporations, apple is what the kids use to listen to
music.

------
henning
I think it's just that no one's buying PCs right now while the Mac cult
continues to buy Apple products, recession or not.

It's been well-known for a long time that Mac users are much more willing to
pay for value than PC users are. They enjoy buying things that make them
happy. This is why you can be a Mac ISV and get by with a much smaller
userbase to sell to.

~~~
mechanical_fish
+1 despite your use of the word "cult", because you're right -- Apple
customers are the ones with the money. Not a bad set of customers to have.

Another factor you don't mention here: Even if you think that Vista doesn't
suck, it seems to have utterly failed to inspire anyone.

------
nazgulnarsil
i'm still waiting to hear why macs are better than PC's. I've asked many mac
fans and never received a good answer.

~~~
noonespecial
Thats because there's not _a_ good answer, there are _good answers_ depending
on what you want to do with it.

For me it comes down to; I hate putty and don't like cygwin very much. Also
mac hardware is well defined. I know I'm going to be able to dual boot the
centos distro we use for development, and once I've got all of the drivers
figured out, I can easily get the same mac again and get that config to
everyone in our company. I've bought one too many dells with _the same model
number_ and _different_ sound, graphics, wireless hardware. My mac also sleeps
when I close the lid and wakes up faster than any other computer I've ever
had. This makes me happy.

Note: This is just _my_ reason. For every other mac user you'll find a reason
of their own. Some little itch that a mac just happens to scratch a little
better. And yes, I find mac fanbois with bs reasons for mac superiority just
as tedious as most hackers do.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
you are the first person to give me an honest non-knee jerk response answer.
thank you.

------
JeffL
Half of my friends use laptops that are actually company laptops, but they use
them around the house and for anything and everything. None of these computers
are Apples.

Anyone know what Apple's market share is for all PC sales including corporate?

------
Alex3917
Ever notice that, unlike with PCs, the older your PowerBook is the cooler you
are?

------
TrevorJ
WHAT? Is this title implying that Macintosh computers are PCs as well? Say it
isn't so doc! What's that about Intel chips? Native windows booting? What?
_Sobs in the corner_

